# Rebuilding a 27hp Kohler engine ch740



## Lawns4Life (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all I am new to this forum. The pressed on Cam gear on the crank shaft has cracked and now free spins on the crank. I am woundering what could cause this? I have torn down the engine and both of the intake rods for the lifters are warped slightly. I cleaned the valves with a wire wheel and also laped the surface.. everything lookes good. I am thinking of putting on a new set of rings while I have it all torn apart. I am planing on using standard rings and am woundering what type of honeing I should do?? Probably a high grit honeing? Just to deglaze the cylinder? I am a little nervouse with this being my first time and would apreciate any input you fine folks could give me 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download the Kohler service manual for your engine at the Kohler website. It will give you a lot of info and specs for the engine. My guess on the bad timing gear is perhaps it was damaged in the original installation as there is no real reason for the gear to fail in normal use with proper engine maintenance. 

www.kohlerplus.com for the manual, just enter as a guest.


----------



## Lawns4Life (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Yes I do have the manual. My question is more along the lines of since I already have to replace the crank, should I also put a new set of rings on? The cylinders look great with no scoring or pitting. I can still see the cross hatch pattern on the cylinder walls. The motor has close to 2000 hrs. on it. Also what type of honing should I do?


----------

